# what A4 to choose



## mayuramin (Aug 15, 2004)

Guys,

I have decided to sell my beloved TT and have decided to go for an A4.
I am looking for a 1-2 year old A4 but am very unsure what the various models are. I've see advertised:

FSI
SPORT
TDI

what are the differencec between the models?
which one shall i o for????

Help too many choices, I have about Â£19K to spend.

thanks


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

test drove a 1.8T S-Line recently. Would be happy to change to this if space was an issue. 193bhp


----------



## mayuramin (Aug 15, 2004)

thanks,

How much is one of those 1 - 2 years old and whats the difference to the 2.0 FSI?

regards


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Simple answer I don't know 

Prices..look at audi.co.uk

comparison to 2.0 FSI can't help, but general knowledge suggests fuel economy at the expense of fun :wink:

PS: Do you work for a publisher?


----------



## mayuramin (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks. 

I shall pop down to my local Audi garage at the weekend and see whats on offer, maybe take a test drive or 2.

P.S. i dont work for a publisher. WHY?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

mayuramin said:


> P.S. i dont work for a publisher. WHY?


It just I work at a publisher and a guy works there called Mayur Amin :-|


----------



## mayuramin (Aug 15, 2004)

:lol:

what a coincedence!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just so confused at which A4 to get its driving me mad.

I like the look of the 2.0FSI but wanted a deisel.

what to do


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I had a A6 180 and Golf 130 tdi, they were both great.

Try them. If space is main concern, you can't go wrong with a A4 Avant. If performance with economy, then a 1.9 or 2.5 tdi; mileage is not an issue on the tdi. If you can't let the push-in-the-back go, get the 1.8T S-Line. But DO NOT go for the straight 1.8T its sluggish and rubbish.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

FSi - Direct injection Petrol Engines. The 2.0 litre is reluctant to rev and therefore doesn't feel like 150BHP.

TDI - Diesel. 1.9 (130BHP) and 2.5 V6 (163 BHP and 180BHP Quattro) All good. V6 nicer engine and easier to drive. Smoother also. But much less sporty and much less economical. As a private car doing not too many miles the 180BHP quattro is best. Company car the 1.9 is most tax efficient. As a private car the 1.9's 50ish mpg is far better than 180BHP's 35!

SPORT. Is a trim level that includes lowered suspension as standard but misses lots of bits you get on SE spec.

For your 19k I would be looking for an 18month old SE with lowered suspension (this was an option) and with the Quattro GMBH bodykit in a bright solid colour or black. Bright red would be my preference. Enginewise either a 1.8T S-Line model with 190BHP or a TDi. Avoid 100BHP 1.9, others are all fine. You may even get leather if you are lucky.

If you wanted to buy brand new, you could probably get into a lowish spec 2.0 TDI Saloon for Â£19K with a little effort.

Good luck.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I would concur with the last comments... I had a 2.0 FSI A4 150bhp courtesy car and it seemed totally gutless :? My girlfriend has an A6 1.9 TDi 130bhp and even though it's a bigger car and a diesel with apparently less power it felt significantly quicker. That is why when faced with a "What family car should we get?" we went for a diesel. Test drive the 1.9 TDi 130 A4... I bet you are surprised


----------



## mayuramin (Aug 15, 2004)

thanks guys for all your help I shall book in a test drive for the weekend and let you all know what the verdict is.

In the meantime i have to trry and get rid of my baby (TT that is)


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Will you people stop buying diesels [smiley=end.gif] :lol:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

stgeorgex997 said:


> Will you people stop buying diesels [smiley=end.gif] :lol:


Why ?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

FWIW, I think the S-Line models look very nice. Akin to the "proper" S model ( :lol: ) and give the car a real sporty and mean appearance.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Had the same problem. Settled for a brand new run out model. Managed to haggle the price down to virtually the same as the six month old demo model I test drove. 
IMO the b6 avant is one classy looking car and looks better than in saloon form or than any comparable estate on the market.
The car needs to be in "sport" spec to sit right and unless your going for the s4 i reckon it has to be a diesel. Dont know what you think about auto's but the multitronic is worth a look.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

nutts said:


> I would concur with the last comments... I had a 2.0 FSI A4 150bhp courtesy car and it seemed totally gutless :? My girlfriend has an A6 1.9 TDi 130bhp and even though it's a bigger car and a diesel with apparently less power it felt significantly quicker. That is why when faced with a "What family car should we get?" we went for a diesel. Test drive the 1.9 TDi 130 A4... I bet you are surprised


I test drove the very car (Lou's A6 1.9TDi) before we settled on looking for a diesel A4. In the end bought a Y Reg saloon (not current shape, but the one previous). Not our ideal choice of colour, but buying SH you can't always get everything. The price was right and that was more important than the colour.

We both love it - and as it's my Mrs's car, the added bonus is it does more than twice the MPG than our Golf V5 (her old commuter car).


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

I've just changed to a (53) 2.5V6 tdi Quattro Sport with full body kit. I'ts bloody good but I'm still getting used to the completely different driving style required.

joe


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

joe1978 said:


> I've just changed to a (53) 2.5V6 tdi Quattro Sport with full body kit. I'ts bloody good but I'm still getting used to the completely different driving style required.
> 
> joe


To be honest, if I could even have found a 2.5 TDi I'd have certainly been interested, but they're as rare as hen's teeth. SO not only is it hard to find one SH, it's even harder to find one for the price we wanted to pay...

Very happy with the 130 though. Especially the 50+mpg on motorways...


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Very happy with my 1.8T sport avant. The end of model run 53 plate 190 bhp which I have (akin to the S-Line which is released now) makes it quite pokey with good low down torque. It can certainly suprise a few vectra drivers and overtakes are effortless. I get 400 miles to a tank aswell albeit better than the TT not as good as diesel.

I had a choice bewteen a S-line Avant or the car I have and for a saving of 4K the only difference was the colour and the 18 inch rims the S-Line had. (I could buy the same rims for 1K) The engine is the same and spec was also better in mine (leather/alc and 6CD)
I think I made the right decision. 8) The S-Lines a bit of a poor mans S4 :wink:

Test a few


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Forget the 2.0 FSI and go for a tdi sport either 1.9 or 2.5 and if you can get a quattro version even better, we had a 2.0 fsi avant and although it was a nice car it felt pretty guttless  where as my brothers 1.9tdi sport avant knocks the fsi into a cocked hat :!:


----------

